# Festplatte im Netzwerk freigeben



## Lukecheater (6. Mai 2010)

hi,
Ich will bei mir zu Hause von einem Laptop auf meine interne Festplatte zugreifen. Jetzt hab ich schon probiert durch Rechtsklick auf die Festplatte und die "erweiterte Freigabe" das Teil freizugeben, aber wenn ich auf dem Laptop im Netzwerk auf "C" klicke kommt die Nachricht, dass man keinen Zugriff hätte und man sich an den Netzwerkadministrator wenden müsse um Zugriff zu erhalten.

Welche Einstellungen muss ich vornehmen? Könnt ihr mich da ein bisschen an der Hand nehmen, ich blick da nich ganz durch.

PS: Vielleicht auch Einstellungen empfehlen, bei denen die festplatte nach außerhalb des Heimnetzwerkes sicher bleibt.

Viel Dank für Antworten


(falls es wichtig is: Mein PC hat Windows 7 64Bit, der Laptop Windows 7 32Bit (glaub ich) )


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

Is da noch ne firewall aktiv? die könnte trotz Freigabe schuld sein. 

Oder gib mal nur die Ordner einzeln frei, die Du freigeben willst, zB nur "eigene dateien" oder so.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab bei mir die Firewall mal deaktiviert, aber wenn ich versuche eine Datei freizugeben, bleibt dieses kleine "Schloss-Symbol" bei "Niemand", anstatt bei Heimnetzgruppe.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie blick ich bei der erweiterten Freigabe der Festplatte nicht durch. Wie komme ich denn z.B. an den Objektnamen für die Berechtigung?


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Mai 2010)

hat sich erledigt, hat funktioniert


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2010)

was war es denn? ach ja: neustart hätte vlt. auch nötig sein können.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (6. Mai 2010)

Tach,

ich denke mal das wurde mit der Heimnetzgruppe ( oder so ähnlich ) gelöst.

Hatte auch das Problem, konnte ums verrecken nicht auf freigegebene Dateien oder Festplatten unter
Win7 zugreifen ( Zugriff verweigert, Passwort , blabla-blubb).
EInfach eine Heminetzgruppe erstellen, dann ein Passwort ausdenken und dann jeden Computer mit diesem Passwort bei der Heimnetzgruppe (   ) anmelden  und los gehts.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was war es denn? ach ja: neustart hätte vlt. auch nötig sein können.


   ich hab bei freigeben unter das ganze um "jeder" erweitert und dann gings. kann nur noch nit auch videos zugreifen, da guck ich aber wann anderst mal danach, drängt jetzt nit so.


----------



## Lukecheater (6. Mai 2010)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ich denke mal das wurde mit der Heimnetzgruppe ( oder so ähnlich ) gelöst.
> 
> ...


Ja, gena so liefs bei mir auch ab.


----------

